# Full Operas in Concert on YouTube



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello all! I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend 

I love watching fully staged operas, but from time to time I really enjoy seeing complete operas in concert form. I wondered if any of you had some favorites from YouTube or anywhere online that I might check out!

I'll start by sharing the ones I've found:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

We have mind meld because I just watched that Tristan this weekend!! Robert Dean Smith can really do the role justice. Urmana is good but a bit squally on top. Full marks to the conductor Bychkov. Fujimora sang Brangaene's warning from the balcony behind the orchestra. That must have been quite a thrilling experience for her!

I've been listening to this excellent La Favorite with Garanca and Florez. Unfortunately, it's audio only:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I love watching fully staged operas, but from time to time I really enjoy seeing complete operas in concert form. I wondered if any of you had some favorites from YouTube or anywhere online that I might check out!


I like them more in full staging, with this I can go easily to the toilet or reading something at the same time.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I like them more in full staging, with this I can go easily to the toilet or reading something at the same time.


I agree with you, but I do feel like I have more of a connection to the singers in a concert setting. No costumes to hide behind. No sets or staging. I get more of a sense of who they are. I like it as a change of pace on occasion


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I agree with you, but I do feel like I have more of a connection to the singers in a concert setting. No costumes to hide behind. No sets or staging. I get more of a sense of who they are. I like it as a change of pace on occasion


I want to have connection to the characters and not the singers. Therefore I prefer costumes and sets.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I agree with you, but I do feel like I have more of a connection to the singers in a concert setting. No costumes to hide behind. No sets or staging. I get more of a sense of who they are. I like it as a change of pace on occasion


I do have the whole Tutto Verdi set,on DVD ( we can argue id they all top noch) but.... only Attila is in concert form.
The "overacting" driving on that one driving me nuts, so I rather see the "real" thing.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I do have the whole Tutto Verdi set,on DVD ( we can argue id they all top noch) but.... only Attila is in concert form.
> The "overacting" driving on that one driving me nuts, so I rather see the "real" thing.
> Just my 2 cents.


What I know it is this version of Alzira that is in concert form on the Tutto Verdi:






The slightly bald singer is overacting a bit but who wants singers that are just stiff and standing there otherwise I like it. But it is a bit confusing that you can´t see who are Incas or Spaniards.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> What I know it is this version of Alzira that is in concert form on the Tutto Verdi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, I mean that one so it's _Alizra_ instead of Attila.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Last night I watched the _Elektra_ that Bonetan linked in post #4. Evelyn Herlitzius gives a very powerful performance. A sort of Bette Davis does Elecktra version, with those eyes. Waltraud Meier was excellent as Klytemnestra. For a work that relies so much on orchestral color, it was interesting to watch the solo orchestral playing. Thielemann kept things under control and many passages were chamber-like. One sour note: Aegisthes sings his murder scene on stage, when it should have been off-stage. At this point, Elektra should be on-stage totally alone when she sings: "Agemmennon hoert dich!" (my favorite line in the opera). Also Herlitzius makes a nice recovery when a music stand falls into the orchestra with a loud clang (luckily missing some percussionists. It's somewhere around 52 minute mark.)

Highly recommended!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks Scott! That particular Elektra really has some elite singers. The concert setting really does it for me sometimes. It becomes all about the music. So often the staging & acting can get in the way :-(


----------

